# Angel- Veil or Superveil Tailed?



## CallieDaNerd (Jun 8, 2011)

This is my juvy angelfish (as you can see it wont be eating my neons anytime soon lol). I was thinking it might possibly be a Super Veil, could someone tell me yes or no? I've also included a pic of my nickel size normal angel.


----------

